
Americans and Their Myths by Jean-Paul Sartre (1947) - ymse
http://www.thenation.com/article/americans-and-their-myths/
======
branchless
I go to this site for (to my memory) the first time. I'm told I've read 3 of 6
free articles and to enter my email address.

I then clear all cookies, locate the article via google and click-thru. Again
I'm told I've read 3 articles.

Really?

